# Introducing Pickle's buckling with non blurry pics



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Pickles had a single buckling this morning at about 9am. Hes a big boy for her size but even though its a boy, I think she did great. Shes being a great mama and taking care of him well. Got the baby weighed with a fish scale and he weighs 8lbs.

Here is Pickles as of yet unnamed baby boy.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Pickle's buckling*

The pictures are not great but the little guy would not be still for his first photo op. I will get better ones later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Pickle's buckling*

so cute ...congrats... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am sure glad I bought the Udderly EZ Milker as ahe has small teats with teeny, tiny orfices. Milking with 2 fingers and maybe 1/8 tsp per squirt would be an all day job.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

What a cute little dude!

Is your girl a FF? I found mine got so much easier to milk. She kidded not quite 8 weeks ago and she went from being a tiny teat terror (as you described...2 finger teats, 1/8 oz per squirt to giving me about 1/2 gallon in 5 minutes. 

Of course my hands no longer function normally, but who needs 'em! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cutie! 

cool walls too


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> cutie!
> 
> cool walls too


Hey free sign boards make great walls, especially 3/4" marine plywood. That entire goat house is made from free stuff. Other than the cost for the screws I have no money invested in it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy! He looks just like his mama!


----------

